# Electric skid steer system for firewood transfer and cartage.



## Eric22 (7 mo ago)

Hi guys, new here and this is my first post. I'm currently designing a mobile crate for moving firewood around our yard. I want to be able to have a pay load of around 1 ton with the basket size around a cubic metre and a half. It only needs to travel at a walking pace, and I'd like to have a corded joy stick control for speed and turning. I'd have a 2 motor set up, one on each side connected directly to both wheels. So one motor would drive the 2 left hand wheels, while the other motor would drive the 2 right hand wheels. Same configuration as a skid steer loader (Bobcat).
Trouble is I have no idea on motor or controller requirements. The yard has a steep incline in one section. I'l hoping someone might be able to advise on the electrics that I'd need for the build. Thanks in advance.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

"Steep incline" doesn't plug into calculations very well. Neither does the lack of tire size or total estimated gross weight not being specified.


----------



## Eric22 (7 mo ago)

Incline would be 1 in 15, tyre OD 400mm, gross weight 1650 Kgs Approx. I can set up any configuration of gearing as required to suit motor specs.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You can't set up any config of gearing if there's not enough HP to support the desired speed.


----------



## Eric22 (7 mo ago)

Of course. I understand that. I was referring to speed reduction.
So how do I calculate motor requirements?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Figure out the force you need up the hypotenuse at the tires on that grade, divide by the tire radius to get the axle torque you need. HP is 2*pi*torque*revs_per_second. Drivetrain matches motor to that need, factoring losses.


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

There have been a few electric skid steer projects in here during the last 2 years. Not sure if any are finished yet? Search results for query: skid steer
I posted this in the wrong thread meant to post in this thread.
later floyd


----------



## Eric22 (7 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> Figure out the force you need up the hypotenuse at the tires on that grade, divide by the tire radius to get the axle torque you need. HP is 2*pi*torque*revs_per_second. Drivetrain matches motor to that need, factoring losses.


OK, thanks. I'll look into those calculations.


----------



## Eric22 (7 mo ago)

floydr said:


> There have been a few electric skid steer projects in here during the last 2 years. Not sure if any are finished yet? Search results for query: skid steer
> I posted this in the wrong thread meant to post in this thread.
> later floyd


Thanks for that tip Floyd. I didn't think to do that.


----------

